# Dollar cheque drawn on Sterling account



## leah (19 Dec 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice. 

I recently sold a small number of shares I had in a company when it was being bought out by another company. I knew that the cheque would be issued in Dollars. However, when I went to AIB to lodge it my account, they told me that because it was drawn on the Royal Bank of Scotland (London Office) that they would have to send it to the UK for collection and that it would take a month and incur fees in AIB and in the UK!! Can this be right? What is the least expensive way of getting around this. Has anyone any experience of this?

Thanks in advance.


----------

